# HELP Shark Rack Etiquette



## beaux291 (Feb 28, 2012)

I finally finished my shark rack last night! I will have plenty of pictures after Sharkathon. Now that I have the rack built, 

What are the dos and don'ts? 

Where is the best place to park the rack when fishing? Ex: weed line, closer to the water,...

Any issues when driving down the beach?

Which direction is best to face? I assumed it would be best to facing the direction you would be driving so the rod holders are on the passenger side.

Any advice will help. Thanks for the advice in advance. I don't care how the weather is this weekend, Ive been looking forward to this trip for months! Finishing the rack just made the "itch" 10 times worse. Good luck to everyone, and tight lines.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Driving on PINS this weekend should be fine per Capt. Billy's report. 
It is best to stay as close to the high water line as possible. This will detur 99% of the people from driving under your lines. Park no closer than 300-500 yards from the nearest camp. With the rough conditions, I doubt there will be a whole lot of 1/4mile drops. However, depending on the current & weed, teams could be setting lines at 45 degree angles. 
Friday is looking to be the best window & the conditions will worsen as the time passes. Be safe & wear your PDF.

Shawn
Team Shoal Patrol


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Make sure you arent blocking the low or high road. People will get ****** if you are blocking the low road and some will demonstrate that by running under your lines if youre blocking the low road. Park rules state you are supposed to maintain your lines at waters edge.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ya but the tide does change.......there for i try to stay back from the high water line....so how do u figure Ur blocking the low rd if the water is constantly rising with high tide and falling w low???


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Move your truck in and out with the tide....it really is that simple!


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Devin 85 said:


> Ya but the tide does change.......there for i try to stay back from the high water line....so how do u figure Ur blocking the low rd if the water is constantly rising with high tide and falling w low???


If youre making people have to move to the high road then youre blocking the low road...

Right now the high water line is up against the dunes in many areas...if you are sitting up at the high water line this weekend at low tide expect some spirited discussions on your choice of line placement.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Lone-Star said:


> If youre making people have to move to the high road then youre blocking the low road...
> 
> Right now the high water line is up against the dunes in many areas...if you are sitting up at the high water line this weekend at low tide expect some *spirited discussions* on your choice of line placement.


Does that involve discussing ancestry?


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

I was referring. To the movent 10 to 15 ft...yes i would not think of setting up at the dune to run lines....common sense....it can be a hassel to move my setup for 15 ft of space.....i have a enclosed trailer w a rack on it...i drop the trailer and set up and hope I'm in a good area...i wasnt trying to be a smartarss i was just refering to slight differences in the water line


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I move my truck back and forth with the tide, try to be courteous people it's not that **** hard to move a truck every now and then.
edit: At the same time, there's gonna be road blockers galore this weekend so expect to engauge the 4x4 and go around them through the soft stuff. That's also not the biggest deal either.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Blocking the low road is a big no no down south, because the high road is generally much looser sand. If the sand is packed tight all the way up to the dunes, then I don't see what is the big deal in people going around.


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> Blocking the low road is a big no no down south, because the high road is generally much looser sand. If the sand is packed tight all the way up to the dunes, then I don't see what is the big deal in people going around.


x2

Remember, you can do everything in your power to be reasonable with how much space you use, but some people just won't see things your way.

I just try to be as courteous as I can and hope the people you don't like it forgive me after they get done bashing me.

I've decided to never get mad at anyone because of the way they park and give them the benefit of the doubt, even if that means they're simply inexperienced or don't understand the rules.

Just do what you think is right and you should have no problem letting the waves sing you to sleep.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Just keep a cooler full of cold beer on hand. That usually will resolve any bad blood!
Be safe & see yall down there tomorrow!
Shawn


----------



## beaux291 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys! Seems to be mostly common sense and common courtesy. Ive driven the beach plenty just never had the rack. Used to the poles being at the water line and the trucks up by camp. Keep the advice coming. 2 DAYS AND COUNTING!!!!!!


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Leaving out bright and early...see yall there....good luck to all....


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

beaux291 said:


> I finally finished my shark rack last night! I will have plenty of pictures after Sharkathon. Now that I have the rack built,
> 
> What are the dos and don'ts?
> 
> ...


Post some pics of that bad boy. I've got one I'm about to start on. Will be there next year for sure.


----------

